# lockup torque converter



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a buddy with a built Cummins and built suncoast tranny with a lockup torque converter. You could actually got a switch once you got off the line and it would lock it up like a manual and if you came too a stop without turning it off it would stall. I noticed that our cars are pretty good at locking but I think it slips to much on hard accelerations. Do you guys think there will be a company who well be able to tune the lockup differently them stock.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Trifecta might be able to work with you to tune the transmission to your liking.


----------

